# Questions on ONR



## Fireball411

So I've finally tied ONR and i love it!!

So much faster to give it a quick wash when its a bit dusty/dirty

What is the best B and Q grouting sponge or Noodle mitt to wash it with?

Do you use a fresh bucket every time or leave it to soak like a few posts I've seen?

And if you leave it when do you refresh it and use clean water?

Dave


----------



## Christian6984

I use a noodle a mitt and pre spray the panel before touching it and doesn't seem to inflict any damage. Regarding the bucket, not quite sure about what you mean about 'leaving it to soak' but i use fresh bucket everytime


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

I keep a solution made up and a load of MF clothes in soaking. Seems to keep a few weeks with no apparent issues.


----------



## Fireball411

Christian6984 said:


> I use a noodle a mitt and pre spray the panel before touching it and doesn't seem to inflict any damage. Regarding the bucket, not quite sure about what you mean about 'leaving it to soak' but i use fresh bucket everytime


I think it would feel safe to me using a noodle mitt


----------



## Fireball411

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I keep a solution made up and a load of MF clothes in soaking. Seems to keep a few weeks with no apparent issues.


I take it you have a grit guard in your bucket as well?


----------



## Christian6984

Fireball411 said:


> I think it would feel safe to me using a noodle mitt


I did try with a grout sponge but found it a bit rigid on some contours. I know they may well soften up with time. I also use it with a grit guard bucket.

I have a bottle mixed up for any bird poo emergencies and if left in sunlight at home it does loose it's colour but has no effect on the product supposedly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Fireball411 said:


> I take it you have a grit guard in your bucket as well?


I do but it's not needed as you only ever have clean MF in there, folded so you have multiple clean sides. Just google the Garry Dean method.


----------



## Clasman

I do a prespray couple of panels ahead , then the big red sponge in a bucket with grit guard , before I purchased the sponge I used microfibre cloths as the other post ie Garry dean method , seems the science is proving correct


----------



## Stoner

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I keep a solution made up and a load of MF clothes in soaking. Seems to keep a few weeks with no apparent issues.


I do the same - I have around 15 MF's in there soaking and when they have all been used, I discard the solution and make up a fresh batch. Make sure the lid of the bucket is on tightly when not in use to stop any insects, spiders etc. taking a bath and ruining you solution :thumb:


----------



## Bikeracer

I top up the bucket of ONR for three or four washes before I mix a complete fresh batch. Usually top up when it gets to about an inch above the grit guard.
Put a plastic rubble sack over the bucket when I put it away to prevent evaporation and any debris falling in it.

I just bought an IK Foam 9 so intend mixing the used ONR solution with snow foam in future to snow foam the car. I'm thinking this might save doing a prewash with my usual ONR prewash solution.

Allan


----------



## Fireball411

Thanks all

I've got a bucket with grit guard and lid so will us that for a few washes and re fill

Think ill try a noodle mitt and see whats that's like


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Fireball411 said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I've got a bucket with grit guard and lid so will us that for a few washes and re fill
> 
> Think ill try a noodle mitt and see whats that's like


Keep in mind, depending on how dirty the car is at the beginning, you'll need a rinse bucket for that noodle or you'll be bringing dirt into your lovely clean mix of ONR that could last for weeks if kept free of crap from the car.


----------



## NeilG40

Bikeracer said:


> I just bought an IK Foam 9 so intend mixing the used ONR solution with snow foam in future to snow foam the car. I'm thinking this might save doing a prewash with my usual ONR prewash solution.
> 
> Allan


You'd have been better off with an IK Multi, ONR kills foam.


----------



## Bikeracer

NeilG40 said:


> You'd have been better off with an IK Multi, ONR kills foam.


I thought that the IK foamer could make any solution produce foam, but obviously not plain water.
I'll try various solutions to see whether it foams including just an ONR solution.

Allan


----------



## A&J

ONR doesnt foam...period...


----------



## Bikeracer

I put a capful of Seven Below snowfoam into about a litre of ONR wash solution and I got foam from the IK foamer.

Allan


----------

